

Ask YC: Can someone recommend a Ted.com-like video player platform?  - PACSPA

I am looking to deliver lots of video lectures and wanted to see if there was an existing solution as a video player platform. It could be for pay, but ideally open source.<p>I like the Ted.com- elegant interface with large screen playback, and <i>chapter-marking technology</i> that lets users find/skip to key moments in lectures.<p>Let me know if you need more clarification. Thank-you.
======
rksprst
Omnivisio, (<http://www.omnisio.com/>) allows you to annotate and add comments
to the video.

~~~
PACSPA
This looks real good. Thank-you!

~~~
ryan
FYI we will be launching the slide-sync feature in the next couple of days
which we hope will be really useful for video lectures.

Ryan

------
iamelgringo
Have you looked at YouTube's API:

    
    
         http://www.youtube.com/dev
         http://code.google.com/apis/youtube/overview.html

~~~
PACSPA
THis was one of my options. I am looking into it, but thanks.

------
kyro
Look at Viddler (<http://www.viddler.com>). You can put markers in the video
progress bar indicating various chapters, and other supplemental information,
such as lecturer names, etc. For an example of large sized playback with
markers, check out <http://tv.winelibrary.com>.

------
iamdave
Google Video

------
Raphael
How about ted.com?

~~~
DXL
TED.com doesn't let you upload videos. The site only hosts videos from its own
conferences and the player is probably custom-made.

